# Women, before and after make-up



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Just found this on imgur.

So scary what makeup does to a person. Never realized it was this bad. Almost like creating a different person.

Personally I think a little makeup is fine but this is just out of this world.



http://imgur.com/mxQTQW5


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Make up doesn't hide ugly the way people thinks it does, just sayin'!


----------



## Jelly Belly (Feb 10, 2013)

Most of the after photos have been retouched. I'm not sure that it's possible to hide a double chin with contouring. I doubt the real life differences were so dramatic.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow. With a little makeup Steve Carrell turns into Alice Cooper


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Why are people so fixated on how women look like with and without make-up?


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

The last chick looks better without make-up.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

fake imo


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like most of them were done by the same person, because they all have the same makeup design and they all look like they have too much on. I'm not surprised they look really different when you plaster that much on them. 

I think people are fascinated by it because we don't normally see a lot of women without makeup on so it's intriguing to look at their real face.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Thats y i dont wear make up
I actually like it a lot but this is the reason why i dont want it anymore
Know plenty of guys who told me they were shocked by some girls natural faces
And yes you can counter a double chin unless its covering up your whole neck
Every girl is "hot" when done by professional stylists
My natural face is what you get , dont like it?move on


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Most of them looked better before the makeup.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Holy **** @ the first one.


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

Last one made me lol.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Supermodels without makeup. Men just look better than women.


----------



## mccoys (Feb 20, 2013)

Creepy..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I think they could all use a little more eye shadow.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Women do look a lot different with/without makeup. Unfortunately wearing makeup is the norm, so when some girls don't or when you see someone without it for the first time, they are seen as much less attractive. I wish I didn't feel the need to wear it.. but since most girls do I feel like I have to to keep up..


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't wear makeup. I prefer not to create a false image


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I guess I have to bust out this pic.










I can see why some of those women are supermodels even though they may not look like one without makeup. They have some crazy facial structures that you can mold into a supermodel look.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

elvin jones said:


> Supermodels without makeup. Men just look better than women.
> 
> -snip-


Alessandra Ambrosio, Adriana Lima, Bar Refaeli, Frida Gustavsson, Barbara Palvin and Rosie Huntington-Whiteley still look great:yes


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Steve carrel's a woman? that's news.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

tbh I expected something like what shyvr6 has posted...


----------



## milhaus (Feb 19, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with a little bit of makeup, but those girls are putting way too much on.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Ah makeup turning 3/10's into 7/10's with little effort. It's called false advertising dammit.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


> Wow. With a little makeup Steve Carrell turns into Alice Cooper


ahahaha i was just about to say that lol


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

u know im not sure why people care about whether a girl wares make up or not... i think girls look prettier with make up on, im not even gonna lie... but at the end of the day its thier choice on whether they want to or not... if she feels more confident with it on, more power to her... if she feels more confident with out it on, more power to her... let her do what she wants to do


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

The "after" pictures are photoshopped, and the pictures of the supermodels in the latter post are pixellated so it _looks_ like all of them have bad skin. Just sayin'.


----------



## wowwww (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow amazing the difference. Imagine us men could drastically improve our appearance like that life might be very different. All though I guess you have to eventually see the person without make up and then you might no longer be so attracted.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> Supermodels without makeup. Men just look better than women.


Some of those supermodels have pretty weird shaped heads.

3rd row, 1st and last model. Maybe it's because their hair is pulled back real tight?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

wowwww said:


> Wow amazing the difference. Imagine us men could drastically improve our appearance like that life might be very different. All though I guess you have to eventually see the person without make up and then you might no longer be so attracted.


Men have facial hair/shaving/grooming to help improve their appearance (and it can sometimes drastically improves a guy's appearance, too).


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

tea111red said:


> Men have facial hair/shaving/grooming to help improve their appearance (and it can sometimes drastically improves a guy's appearance, too).


That's not really false advertising though, that's just staying groomed.


----------



## JennyKay (Feb 9, 2013)

elvin jones said:


> Supermodels without makeup. Men just look better than women.
> 
> (image)


None of them look ugly to me. They may look unattractive compared to what they look like with makeup but as someone who doesn't recognise any of these people I can say they're still attractive women.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

this thread reminded me I have to go shopping.

at the shops.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

elvin jones said:


> Supermodels without makeup. Men just look better than women.


I still think all those women are beautiful. I almost always think women are more beautiful with little to no makeup on.

A lot of those ladies look like they have a bad head cold, though.


----------



## krutq (Feb 18, 2013)

One time I saw a girl from my class, downtown. I asked if she was ill or something, told her that it looked like she had the flu... She told me, that she just didn't wear makeup that day.... **** SICK :boogie


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe your perception of what is sexy has been skewed because everyone wears makeup. So you only find those with makeup on sexy. If you lived in a world where no one wore it, you would see these women in a completely different way.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I dont wear makeup and I think I look better than these people. I just think some people dont find what flatters them. Instead they go for the "in" look.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

IdontMind said:


> Just found this on imgur.
> 
> So scary what makeup does to a person. Never realized it was this bad. Almost like creating a different person.
> 
> ...


this has sort of blown my mind,mainly because i've never seen the transformation of a person from no makeup to this,I have either seen people with lots of makeup or known people that never wear it. just so I know i'm not having the wool pulled over my eyes, is there any photoshop or digital enhancement going on here?


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

elvin jones said:


> Supermodels without makeup. Men just look better than women.


They look pretty amazing to me!


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

I personally love the way makeup can transform a person. I was studying to be a makeup artist for a while.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

You can view the rest on here:


http://imgur.com/ynkv8


----------



## vivienleigh (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't think it's fair to judge women for wearing makeup, no matter how much they put on. It's her prerogative - and a man's too, if he wishes - to do whatever she wishes with her own face.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^1,2,3,4 and 6 all looked fine with or without makeup. #5 on the other hand..:lol

EDIT: I had no clue those were porn stars until I actually clicked the link a couple days later:blank


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i don't see what's the problem here.. so there's a way to look pretty and it's wrong?


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

You people are scaring me with these threads.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Men lie about themselves and women wear makeup. Everyone's fake.


----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

It's almost like me combing over to cover a bald spot.


----------



## bananafanafo (Jan 31, 2013)

i wear makeup all the time. i think makeup can enhance the beauty people already have. plus, i don't like walking around and having people see my ugly dark circles and blemishes 

i just don't like to see women go overboard with their makeup products to the point where it becomes freakish. no need to cake the stuff on. just try to look as natural as possible


----------



## WakeMeUp (Feb 3, 2013)

The more makeup you cake on on a daily basis the worse your face will look without it. Which is why they all look like that without makeup.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

These are lies, and this is a conspiracy against women. I find this thread to be horrendously sexist and "smear campaign" against women. Why is it that men try to vehemently bring our most precious entity down to earth like us?


----------



## stevenjobs (Mar 11, 2013)

Most of the after photos have been retouched. I'm not sure that it's possible to hide a double chin with contouring. I doubt the real life differences were so dramatic.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

The magic that is makeup.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i like makeup... its like wearing art... on ur face  and u get a clean canvas everyday

but if a girl doesnt want to wear make up it wouldnt bother me... and even if it did, i dont think it would be my place to tell her what she does with her face


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Some of those look like they were photoshopped. I never wear makeup and only tried it on once. I don't look better with it on. I hate it so much.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

I just wear eyeliner. And trust me it makes a big difference. I find it funny when guys say: 'I want a girl with no makeup', 'girls are ugly with makeup' , 'natural is better' etc. And when a girl finally decides to go 'au naturel', they start criticizing the sh*t out of the girl. Guys who are superficial like that, make me want to stay single.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, all the women wearing makeup in the OP's link look so much worse! They look incredibly creepy/****ty to me. I guess a _little _makeup is OK, but that is WAY too much. Eeeiiihhh. :afr


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Starless Sneetch said:


> Wow, all the women wearing makeup in the OP's link look so much worse! They look incredibly creepy/****ty to me. I guess a _little _makeup is OK, but that is WAY too much. Eeeiiihhh. :afr


LOL. I like it when a woman looks a bit skanky. Just a little bit. Not too much though. Maybe I am in the minority. I know that guys on here want a virgin for a girlfriend. But I rather have a semi-experienced gf. Not too whory but not a virgin for sure.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't think that most of the girls look as bad as some people seem to think without make up. Some do look different, but more the most part most of them look cute. I don't really wear make up, just some eye liner and that's it.


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

You should see me when I'm off my make-up.


----------



## shyaddict (Mar 9, 2013)

ithink no woman should wear make up it hides their real beauty 

"God made woman Beautiful and Foolish; Beautiful, that man might love her; and Foolish, that she might love him." -unknown


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

holy carp do they look different. Women should stop wearing so much make-up it's deceptive. I wouldn't feel so intimidated now seeing that they don't look so great.


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dita said:


> lol all these guys telling women what to do <3


Don't you find it a bit deceptive?


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Dita said:


> lol all these guys telling women what to do <3


I know, hilarious.

"It's deceptive" Really? It's obvious when a woman is wearing makeup most of the time. If you don't like it, don't date women who wear it. Simple as that. I guess we should all stop wearing clothing too.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Gloomlight said:


> I know, hilarious.
> 
> "It's deceptive" Really? It's obvious when a woman is wearing makeup most of the time. If you don't like it, don't date women who wear it. Simple as that. *I guess we should all stop wearing clothing too.*


Smartest thing I read all day.


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

Gloomlight said:


> I know, hilarious.
> 
> "It's deceptive" Really? It's obvious when a woman is wearing makeup most of the time. If you don't like it, don't date women who wear it. Simple as that. I guess we should all stop wearing clothing too.


Clothing doesn't alter how attractive your face is. Make-up does and quite drastically by the looks of these pics.

And Dita how is not anybody else's business when the sole reason for wearing make-up is to make yourself more attractive to other people. Wearing make-up for yourself makes no sense.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Makeup is fun, and it makes a person feel good about themselves. Is that cause to crucify someone? I can never do the eyebrows properly


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dita said:


> There isn't a sole reason to wearing make up. And yes, there are women who wear make up only for themselves, or partly or not at all. You know there is this thing that every person is an individual! Brand new information, woow!
> 
> And in the end it's still none of your problem, because no woman is responsible for YOU how they want to showcase themselves. Just go for the girls who don't wear it.


But what if I don't go for a girl because I think she is out of my league when in reality it was just the make up that made her look beautiful. Or what if I think I have pulled a good looking girl only to find out the opposite. Like I said, deception.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Then dump her gollum.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I think they all look better in the 'before' shots. Especially the last one. She looks cute in the 'bofore' but the 'after' just looks like a doll or manikin or something - no imperfections but nothing nice about it either, very plain.


----------



## gollum22 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dita said:


> One little tip: don't focus excessively on appearance.
> 
> Also, it's incredibly easy to see when a woman wear make up.


I don't focus excessively on it, but it does obviously matter. It is easy to tell when a woman is wearing make-up but it's not easy to tell how much it is changing her appearance. Now judging by these pictures it changes their appearance by a substantial amount. Heck, some of these so called models I wouldn't even class as good looking without their make-up. I would prefer women didn't wear make-up then we could see everybody for who they were and guys like me wouldn't be so intimidated by girls we think are really hot but in reality are average.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

I've never worn make-up in my life. (ok, let's forget the two ocurrences, first, when my grandma insisted I "get pretty" for my first piano recital (I was 10) and another one, when my best elementary school friend insisted she tries her mascara on me ... oh there's also a third one, but it was for cosplay.)

I really dislike makeup, in those events above it always made me feel like I have something unpleasant on my face. I like my face without makeup, (HOWEVER SELF-CENTERED THIS MIGHT SOUND) I think I look okay/pretty without it. so yep, no makeup, be it everyday or special ocassions, but I almost never go somewhere, where make up would be preferred, though ...


----------



## amightbe (Mar 14, 2013)

Make up doesn't hide ugly.Natural beauty is the real think.I love natural beauty.


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

millyxox said:


> I just wear eyeliner. And trust me it makes a big difference. I find it funny when guys say: 'I want a girl with no makeup', 'girls are ugly with makeup' , 'natural is better' etc. And when a girl finally decides to go 'au naturel', they start criticizing the sh*t out of the girl. Guys who are superficial like that, make me want to stay single.


the guy I was kinda-sorta "dating" told me all the time "oh you'd be beautiful without make-up" & "wanna go wash it off?" (he actually said that!!) and **** like that to make himself seem like some kinda white knight.
(just so you know, all I wear is a bit of concealer under my eye and a thin line of eyeliner covering not even half the length of my eyelid.. it's not _that_ much)
but I can bet you if I actually washed off my concealer and he saw my dark circles he'd be like WTF and stop talking to me. what a hypocrite, cause I know that the only reason he was hanging out with me was cause he thought i was pretty. It was the only thing keeping him. if that's the case at least don't get offended when I refuse to come au naturel at your request. they make us so self-conscious.

Oh and I think the supermodels look _beautiful_ with and without make-up, their skin may not be as nice but you can still spot a special face.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Am I the only one that thought those women became weird looking with all that colorful makeup around their eyes?


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Make-up sucks. Poor women.


----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

Women are beautiful without make up.








Said no one ever.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

IdontMind said:


> Just found this on imgur.
> 
> So scary what makeup does to a person. Never realized it was this bad. Almost like creating a different person.
> 
> ...


 A lot of those people don't really look better with makeup. Just different. Many of them look like they had some kind of cosmetic surgery that didn't go so well to begin with. The makeup might cover some blemishes and stuff but many of them look very artificial.

Generally, I find the less makeup a woman wears, the better she looks. Obviously, if she's a crack addict or something she's probably not going to look so hot.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like being told not to wear makeup. I hate the added pressure of having to wear it. I just hope people are right when they say I look better without it. Not that anyone tells me that in person. Just online. I love pleasing people.


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

weird woman said:


> Most of them looked better before the makeup.


Don't mean to sound rude but don't lie lol one had big time achne


----------



## Screenaddict (Feb 4, 2012)

laurenxox said:


> Women are beautiful without make up.
> 
> Said no one ever.


innit


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I got a twenty-dollar bill that says no one's ever seen you without makeup. You're always made up.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

laurenxox said:


> Women are beautiful without make up.
> 
> Said no one ever.


It depends on the woman for the most part, but I can honestly say with a lot of the pics posted in this thread, the before make up version looks better to me :stu


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Am I the only one that thought those women became weird looking with all that colorful makeup around their eyes?


I think some of them went overboard with the eye makeup. I think that dramatic look is okay for some occasions(if you don't put so much on that you look like a porn star) but I personally prefer a more natural look.
I wear just a bit of eyeliner and mascara and some mineral powder to cover my rosacea.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Whoa. Loads of makeup on their faces made them look different. Who would've guessed that would _happen_?

I don't care how much makeup a woman chooses to wear. Whatever amount she's wants, she's still the same old person intact. Nothing's changed, really.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I was attracted to a woman that never wore makeup,all the time I was getting to know her she never wore it. she didn't really need it. so imo it is possible to find women without makeup attractive, yes.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Am I the only one that thought those women became weird looking with all that colorful makeup around their eyes?


Nope


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay, now let's make a thread about armpit hairs.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

These ladies need the razor badly.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

wtfsam said:


> Okay, now let's make a thread about armpit hairs.


Lets not! :um:lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

wait, I'm getting mixed messages here. Guys don't hesitate to go gaga over a female with make-up on yet they prefer some women no make-up? What gives?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

JennyKay said:


> That's not really false advertising though, that's just staying groomed.


It can be. A beard can hide a weak chin and if it is shaped the right way it can make the jaw look more chiseled and refined than it really is. I've seen dudes pull this off and it makes a difference.


----------

